# Donating my 100iu Kefei kit back to the board for someone to win



## Zaven (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey guys...I talked it over with the admin and I decided that I was gonna donate my HGH kefei from HGHPower that I won back to the board for someone to win.  I just don't need it right now and would rather someone put it to good use and utilize it more than I could.

All you have to do is give me a brief history of your HGH experience, dosages, brands you've used, your favorite brand, favorite dosage, the way it changed you, etc, etc.   AND I'll pick a lucky winner in a few days.

Also you must be able to post serum results in the appropriate forum once you have used the HGH.

good luck....:headbang:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2013)

Ive only had bunk kigtropin and that has ruined me for future hgh . That's really cool Zaven , u are standup guy in my eyes and this will surely help out a person in need. Another respectable person on Anasci you are..peace


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 6, 2013)

That's a great offer Zaven! 

To the person that wins we ask that you follow the serum testing protocol: A fasted serum test 2.5-3 hours post IM injection.

Thank you Zaven, HGHpower and whoever wins that posts the serum tests


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 6, 2013)

First, thanks Zaven.

As far as my experience with HGH I had my first experience with it just over a year ago and can say that it was the one Rx that convinced me that even though I didn't start lifting until I was 30 and recently turned 40 that this old dog could still hunt. I really thought 40 would be the down hill for my lifting aspirations, but now I am just getting started. I am planning on competing in my first Pling meet this June actually.

The truth is that I my mind was changed with just some generic blue tops, then I got some greens and finally some Rips. Now, thanks to HGH Power I just started some Hyges and the sky is the limit. Zaven, I am not sure of your age, but it feels good to not hurt as much and be able to out lift my 20 year old counter parts.

Like the song says, I ain't as good as I once was, but I am just as good once as I ever was!

Good luck to everyone,
Hawk


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have never done hgh so i probably puts me out, but just wanted to say what a respectable way to give back to the board. Mad props to you bro. Good luck to the winner!


----------



## Jello (Mar 6, 2013)

Another reason this board is the best, board members giving back to each other.


----------



## Thunder46 (Mar 6, 2013)

:action-smiley-033:Cool stuff Zaven


----------



## CM (Mar 6, 2013)

all bad. 5 kits at a time from a few distributors.
one shown through testing to be something other then gh
one rumored to be insulin(felt a little like it) tested fake
one rumored to be ghrp6 (felt like it to)tested fake
so actually no experience with hgh


----------



## vpiedu (Mar 6, 2013)

right on Zaven, that is good to go!


VP


----------



## hellbilly (Mar 6, 2013)

That's awesome. 
I've used rips, kigs, generics and seros  from 3iu to 10iu a day. 

seros was the best by far.


----------



## IRONFIST (Mar 6, 2013)

Great offer!:headbang:


----------



## relentless4287 (Mar 6, 2013)

Im pretty new here been on pm for awhile this is way cool what your doing ran hgh twice novotropins and the new eli blacks highest was 5 iu lowest was 2 iu i think it has made me into a much better bber evem low dose like that its made my baseline physique much bigger looking as im heaing from a ac seperation surgery


----------



## Dano44 (Mar 6, 2013)

Zaven,  Sounds like I was not the only one ripped off on my last order of HGH.  I have also learned through reading the numerous post that my previous orders were obviously under dosed.  Following my AAS cycle, I intend on ordering HGH through a reliable source.  In the future looking forward to ordering some Rips, as well as Eli black tops.  So glad to have Anasci as a learning tool.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 6, 2013)

Gh virgin sadly. Will be getting some, thus far, zip experience :/


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Mar 6, 2013)

I've never done HGH either. But I'm about to start a Tren/Test/Mast/Deca cycle I'd love to put it in.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 6, 2013)

Thats awsome!!  must be one helluva guy.  thanks zaven

this is my first go at gh. i got some elis and rips. enough for about 5-6mnths. 
I was trying to get more to run a full yeAr but funds tapped out. the rips are really doin wonders for my hands...feet...n face.  lol im a lil over a mnth in and my hands are USELESS.
I started at 4-5iu day split...now im up to about 6-8. 
I can surely use the 100iu....bc i dnt know when or if ill be able to get more n want to 
make sure i run it as long as possible.

Thanks pal...whether i win or not...u are a generous guy!!    thanks!


----------



## striffe (Mar 6, 2013)

Zaven, This is a very kind offer. And thanks to hgh power as well. My experiences with growth hormone have not been good, I would love to change that. A year ago, in the middle of a great cycle, I had a motorcycle accident and broke my leg and ankle. I have whats called a pilon fracture. At first, I was told I would never walk normally again. Ive had two surgeries, and I will have another in about a year. First, they put a frame on my leg. A couple weeks later, the doc put three plates and 14 screws in my leg. I still go to the gym, but I cant put any more than my body weight on my leg.
Ive been determined to get ahead of this injury. I thought growth hormone would be a great way to do that. First, I got 4 kits, generic blue tops. I went through two kits, then I learned how to do a seeum test. I got a serum test and learned that I had fake gh. So then I bought hygetropins (not from our great sponsors). I was not a member here at that time. I tested the hyges right away, and they were bunk too. Then I found some "NQK" kigs. I was told these were def good. NQK stood for "november quality kigtropin", a special batch made during the month of november. Guess what, they were bunk too. 
I know growth hormone would be great for my injury and would also help me keep the gains I made and keep the atrophy down in my leg.
I have no doubt that our sponsor has good hgh. The problem is, I cant work, and i dont have the income to purchase it now.
I hope you will consider me. This is a great offer. And I will certainly post the serum results. Thanks again Zaven, AnaSci, and HGH Power


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 6, 2013)

omegachewy said:


> Gh virgin sadly. Will be getting some, thus far, zip experience :/



Rips???


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 6, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Zaven, This is a very kind offer. And thanks to hgh power as well. My experiences with growth hormone have not been good, I would love to change that. A year ago, in the middle of a great cycle, I had a motorcycle accident and broke my leg and ankle. I have whats called a pilon fracture. At first, I was told I would never walk normally again. Ive had two surgeries, and I will have another in about a year. First, they put a frame on my leg. A couple weeks later, the doc put three plates and 14 screws in my leg. I still go to the gym, but I cant put any more than my body weight on my leg.
> Ive been determined to get ahead of this injury. I thought growth hormone would be a great way to do that. First, I got 4 kits, generic blue tops. I went through two kits, then I learned how to do a seeum test. I got a serum test and learned that I had fake gh. So then I bought hygetropins (not from our great sponsors). I was not a member here at that time. I tested the hyges right away, and they were bunk too. Then I found some "NQK" kigs. I was told these were def good. NQK stood for "november quality kigtropin", a special batch made during the month of november. Guess what, they were bunk too.
> I know growth hormone would be great for my injury and would also help me keep the gains I made and keep the atrophy down in my leg.
> I have no doubt that our sponsor has good hgh. The problem is, I cant work, and i dont have the income to purchase it now.
> I hope you will consider me. This is a great offer. And I will certainly post the serum results. Thanks again Zaven, AnaSci, and HGH Power



Pick Hijacked!!

And btw Zaven this is bad ass of you, truly admirable and generous! This is what this board is all about- where else are you going to see a community tight knit like this!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 6, 2013)

Enigma chek estro levels please.!
.
Lol.just bullshitting Mr sensitive. 

Lotta cool people here ..


----------



## turbobusa (Mar 6, 2013)

Very cool gesture. These are the kinds of things that make this board home. T


----------



## thebrick (Mar 6, 2013)

A very generous offer Zaven!!


----------



## Gj (Mar 6, 2013)

Pretty cool Zaven.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Mar 6, 2013)

This is the kind of stuff that explains why I love this place.  Zaven, well done bro.


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 7, 2013)

Z you are a hell of a guy for this. I not wanting to enter contest. Just give you thanks for doing this. I can't use it cause I got a shoulder surgery coming up. But again cool bro real cool of you.


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 7, 2013)

Would love to win this and post some test results on it


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Enigma chek estro levels please.!
> .
> Lol.just bullshitting Mr sensitive.
> 
> Lotta cool people here ..



Will you hold me.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 7, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Rips???



Hence why i said will be


----------



## Dano1054 (Mar 7, 2013)

What would I do with some legit HGH?  I don't know, but I would surely like to try!


----------



## Pahlevan (Mar 7, 2013)

Ive never used Kefie and heard good things. Currently on the Norditropin from Denmark(pen) and this has to be my Favorite but its expensive. Others good GH Ive used are: The original Jins (yellow tops) Jins made for maxico (under the name JTPN). Ive also used an Iranian Brand HGH named Samtropin. I love Gh due to its clean nature and low sides. Its helped me lean down. Im 40 and use 3-4 ius a day.


----------



## Zaven (Mar 8, 2013)

great responses so far guys...

I'll let this comp go on for a couple more days or so then I'll pick a winner.  I don't want to drag it on too long but want everyone to have a chance to respond.

:headbang:


----------



## Akamai (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice of you.

Ak


----------



## tri-terror (Mar 8, 2013)

Aww what the hell.  I'd love to get a kit of kefei to try out.  Could easily get a serum test.
I've used a few different brands from IP yellow tops, legit kigs(OMG), novotropin, elitropin, and riptropin.  I do anywhere from 5-10iu per day.  If I get these, I'd like to try something different and do 15iu 3 days per week with slin and see if I can get that big IGF bump.


----------



## frizzlefry (Mar 8, 2013)

Damn bro, really???  That's amazing.  Not too many dudes would do something like that.


----------



## jacked391 (Mar 8, 2013)

2nd that for hijacked


----------



## PRIDE (Mar 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see the serum tests by the winner!


----------



## Zaven (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok guys,  winner will be picked by either this evening or tomorrow, but no later than tomorrow for sure.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 10, 2013)

Zaven said:


> Ok guys,  winner will be picked by either this evening or tomorrow, but no later than tomorrow for sure.



YOU THE MAN!!!


Whoevers picked....

Its kool of you!!  thanks brotha!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 10, 2013)

:headbang:    Yeah Zaven ..great way for someone to spring ahead..We all thank you for this mini contest.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 10, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> This is the kind of stuff that explains why I love this place.  Zaven, well done bro.



x2

Great offer Zaven


----------



## Zaven (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok guys....the cool thing about this thread was that I didn't pick the winner......YOU GUYS DID!!!!

And the winner is....Hijacked:headbang:

congrats brother.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats Hijacked.. and Zaven you are one helluva nice guy..I think it was a good choice too.. ..


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 11, 2013)

Thats great zaven. Hijacked is a great dude who has helped me out whenever i asked him questions. And now, if you ever have a favor, you may call upon him for certain services. Now thay day may never come...(sublte godfather reference right there)


----------



## striffe (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, thanks Zaven, AnaSci, HGH Power, and the rest of the guys on the board. This is truly a great forum. 
Zaven, you're a swell guy.
I will get the serum test results posted as soon as the ball is rolling.


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats Hijacked


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 11, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY:action-smiley-033:

Congrats Hijacked!!

U def deserve it!!

And Zaven....Thanks brotha...yur a kool cat

WHAT A GREAT FU**ING BOARD!!!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 11, 2013)

Congrats hijacked!


----------



## striffe (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the support from the rest of the board too. I will also put some xrays up when the cycle is done. It will be interesting to see if there will be any noticable changes.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 11, 2013)

i hate to ask a stupid question, but will one kit show *serious* changes in serum levels? im loving these rips, cant wait to bump up the dose, but i have five kits to play with.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 11, 2013)

:One vial will. Take.10iu 3hrs before draw and see good 20 or higher serum level
Or give to me for human rat testing.


----------



## omegachewy (Mar 12, 2013)

ten? damn my hands tingle off two.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol..one time 10 ..


----------



## JuicedMuscle (Mar 12, 2013)

Looking forward to your results


----------



## K1 (Mar 18, 2013)

Great way to give back to the board Zaven, thanks...Hijacked, looking forward to seeing those results!!


----------



## striffe (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks again to everybody. Im looking forward to seeing the results too. As soon as I get them, I will start them. I will get a serum test within week 1 or 2.


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 18, 2013)

Good deal hijacked:action-smiley-033:


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 18, 2013)

Congrats, hijacked. Glad somebody in your state could benefit from such a positive experience.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 18, 2013)

Zaven said:


> Hey guys...I talked it over with the admin and I decided that I was gonna donate my HGH kefei from HGHPower that I won back to the board for someone to win.  I just don't need it right now and would rather someone put it to good use and utilize it more than I could.
> 
> All you have to do is give me a brief history of your HGH experience, dosages, brands you've used, your favorite brand, favorite dosage, the way it changed you, etc, etc.   AND I'll pick a lucky winner in a few days.
> 
> ...



Thats a very kind gesture. Best of luck to all you out there trying to win it.


----------



## striffe (Mar 20, 2013)

I have them in hand. Thanks again! Give me a week or so I will get those serum results up.


----------

